# Lizardmen Colour Schemes



## MidnightKid333

im starting up a lizardmen army and i dont want to paint them the usual blue and i think it would be too simple making them green. i was thinking about red, but i dont know what paints to use to acheive it?

i dont want anything too detailed, just some simple paints to get the appearance i want. 

i was thinking about blood red and Blazing Orange with baal red wash. maybe some yellow touches here and there. what do you guys think? would a different colour scheme be better? majority yellow crossed my mind as well, and had thoughts about a purple lizardmen army, too. 

btw im sorry if this should be in the painting section. im hoping more people will comment on it here, since the painting section is a bit of a deadzone

Tell me what you think. 
Remember, not too detailed, just the simple stuff.


----------



## coke123

I paint them green, and they look pretty good. There are some other guys around here who use alternative colour scheme; IIRC a guy called RaizerSabre paints them black and they look really cool. I've seen some really nice yellow ones kicking around as well. Basically, you just want the scales darker than the underbelly, and you're set. I think blood red scales over an orange underbelly could look really cool, although I'd use a darker orange, like macharius solar orange, and then highlight that with blazing orange. Poost pics of whatever you do.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Not a bad scheme you got there. The bright colors will certainly stand out. And there was something interesting I read in one of the old Lizardmen books. It said that young Saurus have darker scales that grow lighter as they age and those that have lived for hundreds upon hundreds of years have pale or even white scales. So you might want to try darkening the colors for rank and file Sauruses while lightening up any characters in your army.


----------



## Vaz

Try having some fun with the painters.

http://classic-web.archive.org/web/...r/lizardmen/painting/paint_system/default.htm


----------



## MidnightKid333

well, ive never heard of mechanicus solar orange, but im sure it would make a nice effect, since it would get lighter near the middle of the underbelly, and thats how lizards bellies usually are, if any of you have seen an unsidedown crocodile before. An idea would be to give blood red scales with an orange underbelly, blending in yellow and even some white.

also, cool point with the scales and the age thing. maybe ill make the skink priest look really old. id assume a psychic priest would be old. ill definitely be doing that with other things like my ancient stegadon, though.

btw i would hate to have red scales if i were a saurus warrior, since i would get older and the scales would lighten and become pink!!! Would definitely not look very scary in an army
opponent: awww thats adorable, your saurus warriors are pink.
me: its not pink, its a diluted shade of red!!!!!!


----------



## Troublehalf

I personally love the blue colour. At the moment, my old army (with old Krox in) are a sort of dark turquoise, more green than blue. It looks pretty good, but I'd love to make them blue... I just like them, I think it contrasts with their jungle enviroment.

According to the lore, regiments are born different colours depending on their location or spawning. So older lizardmen are usually lighter in colour (Oldbloods and Scar-Vets are much lighter, the most ancient are nearly white!) furthermore, lets say 200 are spawned at a time, they will all be the same colour, so others can tell. So in theory you can have multicoloured lizardmen armies, as the regiments could be born different colours. I also personally think skinks and Krox should be slighty different in colouration to the Saurus. Temple-Guard are also usually darker in colour due to their rarity. I suppose you could create a unique army of surviours from some of the "Lost" cities, they then adopted a spawning pool from a surviving one and still replace the fallen. Something like that would be cool! Anyways the lore also states regiments either are the colour of the surroundings to blend it, or completely contrasting so fellow Lizardmen can see them and know they are friendly. As I said I think the blue goes well with the jungle and Aztec style.










Nice yellow one here.










Orange here.

However I don't think it would work painting over the old colour on my models... since they are pretty old, I think it won't blend well or look rubbish. It's the only thing stopping me from finishing off my huge army I still have in boxes <_<

The only other thing I can suggest is look up exotic lizards and stuff online and get colour schemes from there. Most animals like lizards, skinks, frogs and so on don't look stupid with their colour schemes, so I assume it will work for bipedal hulking lizards


----------



## coke123

midnightkid333 said:


> well, ive never heard of mechanicus solar orange,


It's a Citadel Foundation Paint. Macharius Solar Orange.



midnightkid333 said:


> btw i would hate to have red scales if i were a saurus warrior, since i would get older and the scales would lighten and become pink!!! Would definitely not look very scary in an army
> opponent: awww thats adorable, your saurus warriors are pink.
> me: its not pink, its a diluted shade of red!!!!!!


DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT!


----------



## MidnightKid333

lol maybe coke, maaaaybe. =D

and btw are these lores like fluff from 40k? if so would it be found in the current codex? or is it from an earlier eddition? I love your knowledge of lizardmen and its great that youre sharing lol. Havin multicoloured groups will looks awesome for sure. 

as for your old models, you could just strip the paint from them if you prefer, with pine-sol or something.

short question: i have 35 skinks. how many do you think would be appropriate to make 2 squads with blowguns? i was thinking 17, or should one squad be bigger?


----------



## coke123

In the 6th edition codex, there were different spawnings you could take for your units, much in a similar fashion to Chaos marks. Each was a dedication to a Lizardmen god- For instance, the spawning of quetzl was supposed to be modeled with extra spikes/ armour and gave +1AS. Tzlacotl gave Magic Resistance, and it was supposed to give a colour to the Lizards (IIRC, can't find the book). Mark of the Old Ones was a one per army deal, which gave the army D3 rerolls to be used on anything, and was represented by a blue-white model. If memory serves, red/yellow meant a dedication to Chotec, the Sun God.

In response to your second question, it depends on whether you're taking skirmishers or cohorts. I'm going to assume skirmishers, since you're giving them blowpipes. I run mine in units of ten; I find the minimum size allows the unit to maximise maneuvrability. So I'd got with two units of ten (or even three units, seeing as how you've got 35).


----------



## MidnightKid333

coke123 said:


> In the 6th edition codex, there were different spawnings you could take for your units, much in a similar fashion to Chaos marks. Each was a dedication to a Lizardmen god- For instance, the spawning of quetzl was supposed to be modeled with extra spikes/ armour and gave +1AS. Tzlacotl gave Magic Resistance, and it was supposed to give a colour to the Lizards (IIRC, can't find the book). Mark of the Old Ones was a one per army deal, which gave the army D3 rerolls to be used on anything, and was represented by a blue-white model. If memory serves, red/yellow meant a dedication to Chotec, the Sun God.
> 
> In response to your second question, it depends on whether you're taking skirmishers or cohorts. I'm going to assume skirmishers, since you're giving them blowpipes. I run mine in units of ten; I find the minimum size allows the unit to maximise maneuvrability. So I'd got with two units of ten (or even three units, seeing as how you've got 35).


so if i were to stick to my current colour scheme, itd be honoring chotec. Maybe i could include some iconography of a sun or something, that would be pretty awesome

so ten skinks is fine then? what about the other 5?


----------



## coke123

Actually, rather than you honouring Chotec, it'd be more like Chotec having blessed you. So basically, Chotec is the god responsible for creating your spawning. It also gives a very fluffy reason to include the Sun Standard of Chotec, which is just awesome.

There's a couple of things you could do with the last five skinks- you could add them to your squads at the end of list building if you've points to spare, or if you've not assembled them yet you can give them javelin+hand weapon and then use them as additional crew for Salamanders/Razordons. Alternatively, it mightn't be a bad idea to test out your colour schemes on them.


----------



## MidnightKid333

coke123 said:


> Actually, rather than you honouring Chotec, it'd be more like Chotec having blessed you. So basically, Chotec is the god responsible for creating your spawning. It also gives a very fluffy reason to include the Sun Standard of Chotec, which is just awesome.
> 
> There's a couple of things you could do with the last five skinks- you could add them to your squads at the end of list building if you've points to spare, or if you've not assembled them yet you can give them javelin+hand weapon and then use them as additional crew for Salamanders/Razordons. Alternatively, it mightn't be a bad idea to test out your colour schemes on them.


i was sort of thinking about using the other 5 as chameleon skinks. those things look like fun to use and 5 is a legal squad. 

and yeah, the warm colours of chotec is most definitely my choice. thanks for the insightful fluff stories, guys. Im sure ill find much more cool fluff about them when i get the codex on the 28th.

HAIL CHOTEC!! =D


----------



## coke123

Awesome. Post pics!


----------



## cranvill

am doing my luizardman army very simler with each unit being a different couler and it looks pritty sweet so far,il try and get some pics up when i figure out the wifes camera.


----------



## sofencamren

Here's a question i always wanted to ask, the GW lizardmen color scheme is blue. Are all lizardmen blue or can i make up my own color scheme .


----------



## sybarite

sofencamren said:


> Here's a question i always wanted to ask, the GW lizardmen color scheme is blue. Are all lizardmen blue or can i make up my own color scheme .


you can make your own hell l run 4 diffident colours in my army.

Edit: also l can't wait to see your pics midnight


----------



## coke123

sofencamren said:


> Here's a question i always wanted to ask, the GW lizardmen color scheme is blue. Are all lizardmen blue or can i make up my own color scheme .


They're your models, you can paint them up with Hello Kitty patterns if you want.

Although as I said earlier in the thread, different colours means different spawnings from different old ones. I'd post what each colour means, but since I moved last year I seem to have misplaced my 6th edition army book. From memory

Tepok=purple
Chotec=red/yellow
Huanchi= black? He's the jaguar god, so he's all about stealth
Quetzl= conversions involving more armour and spines
Hotep (swamp god?)=aqua
Itzl=riding a cold one

There are other, but they don't spring to mind. Personally, I paint mine green, because I find it weird that a race that has adapted over millions of years of jungle life isn't camouflaged into their surroundings.


----------



## TheSpore

I found a color formula that would look pretty cool on lizard men 
P3 paints
base - exile blue
then layer
merdious blue, and arcane blue
wash with green ink

It comes out with a pretty cool effect


----------



## coke123

Is there any rough equivalent with GW paints? It's kinda hard to visualise when you're not familiar with P3.


----------



## TheSpore

coke123 said:


> Is there any rough equivalent with GW paints? It's kinda hard to visualise when you're not familiar with P3.


Ill take a pic or two to show what it looks like


----------



## khrone forever

the spawning colour are

Chotec=orange
Tzunki=dark green
Tlazoctl=yellow
Tepok=purple
Sotek=red
mark of the old ones=white

ive seen some nice ones. light purple underbelly and dark yellow scales


khorne


----------

